# Ruger Blackhawk 41 magnum



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm considering selling my Blackhawk 41 Mag. Blued finish, 4 5/8" barrel. It has been fitted with cherry wood grip panels. Quite a nice gun, but I found a (nother) 44 that I think I can't live without. $450 and includes loading dies and whatever brass I have lying around. Must be a Utah resident with a Utah concealed firearms permit.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you for replying. i didn't know it was a ruger. Never liked the way they fit my hands. Nice looking gun ,hope you sell it quickly.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Price is going down. my shiny new Vaquero needs to come home. $400 takes it all.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This one is still available. $400 takes it home with loading dies, brass, and a bunch of bullets. Great little gun to pack on the archery or muzzy hunts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's mighty tempting. A long time ago my brother took a nice elk with one of those. I think he still has it.


----------

